# Industrial Green Light shades.



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Remember those Green lite shades that were all over the place in the 50's and 60's ?


I saw a pictures of one on the side of a MOW car. I thought it looked kewl 

I am putting them on my MOW cars, Kitchen, Bunk, Engineering and tool car. 

Do you think I should leave them Green or should I paint them gray like the car ?

JJ


----------



## bf2468 (Jun 24, 2013)

John, 

I remember seeing them everywhere in the good old days. In my opinion I think you should leave them green. That's the way I remember them and they should really stand out against the grey mow cars! 

Bob


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

John,

All the ones on UP rr was left green. I have a couple and sold a couple.

Don


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I found some kinda like them at Mernards lighting area. that's what is in my shop now.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

They were porcelain covered, if I recall. Paint, especially with heat of lamp and weather, required maintenance. Leave them as they came, they last 50 years or more.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Actually, the ones I have seen were white on the underside (also porcelain). I paint mine silver just to reflect better, but just in the reflective area.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Curmudgeon on 03 Sep 2013 04:31 PM 
Actually, the ones I have seen were white on the underside (also porcelain). I paint mine silver just to reflect better, but just in the reflective area. 

When you said you paint them silver are you talking the ones on you RR or the 1:1 ones.


I found someone to make me some. He has a die to make them with.


I leave the underside silver and paint the tops. Use a 1/16th brass tube for the connecting pipe

I have been using Super bright LEDs. Solder the neg side to the shade and run a wire through the pipe.

They look pretty good'


JJ


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

If you are weathering the MOW cars, paint most gray and paint one green so it looks like it has been replaced.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Trains on 14 Aug 2013 09:18 AM 
John,

All the ones on UP rr was left green. I have a couple and sold a couple.

Don 


UP MOW cars were green


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Trains on 14 Aug 2013 09:18 AM 
John,

All the ones on UP rr was left green. I have a couple and sold a couple.

Don 


What Color Green Don ?


----------

